# رابط مباشر لمشاهدة قناة الفادي ( قناة القمص زكريا بطرس )



## besm alslib (3 يوليو 2011)

*سلام ونعمه *




*هاد رابط مباشر للي بيحبو يتابعو قناة القمص زكريا بطرس

 قناة الفادي

 على النت *
















*لمتابعة قناة الفادي اضغط هنا *




*(( لو مكان الموضوع غلط يا ريت المشرفين ينقلو للقسم المناسب ))*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (3 يوليو 2011)

القمص زكريا بطرس هو الذىافحم المسلمين


----------



## adelrizk (28 أكتوبر 2011)

شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرا


----------

